# Can't find a solid answer anywhere... Will a mass trailer registration be cancelled/revoked without insurance?



## KAS (Jul 5, 2016)

Long story short, I'm wondering what it says in the thread title.

Now the long version. The trailers (we have several) are registered normally, I had to get an RTA form stamped by insurance to register them but it added zero dollars to the policy, they aren't even listed in our policy documents and I don't think they ever have been as they're not worth enough for us to want to bother paying a premium to cover damages to them.

We are halfway through a cross country move and of the vehicles we're keeping, all but one are already moved and registered+insured on the west coast. I don't feel like flying 6000 miles there and back just to register our trailers out west before towing them there, but it would be nice to be able to cancel our mass auto policy (and save several hundred dollars a month) as soon as the last vehicle is registered out west. But all the trailers were registered when we had that policy open (despite not showing up on it as described.). So, will the trailer plates all get revoked if I cancel the policy, or what? All the stuff I can find on Google says it'll be fine and I don't need insurance on a trailer... But I still had to have the RTA form stamped by them for some reason?

Has anyone ever actually pulled someone over and seen that the RMV revoked their trailer plates for no insurance?

I'd ask the RMV directly, but last time I called them I spent two hours on hold and got transferred to a nonexistent number and hung up on as soon as I was off hold. Not a great use of time.


----------



## Nhcop (Feb 26, 2019)

They won’t be cancelled.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

KAS said:


> they're not worth enough for us to want to bother paying a premium to cover damages to them.


Just keep in mind they may be cheep but its better to have some sort of policy on them, just to cover your ass. If you are on the way to whatever destination and one blows a tire sending it into a bus load kids it would be good if you some sort of coverage. Most insurance companies will keep your trailers insured as long as you paid for that last months coverage, so if you already paid for February's coverage and have indicated you plan on canceling the policy, on March 1 you would have been your last day of that coverage, once your coverage has lapsed normally the insurance company will notify the Mass RMV and revoke the plates. Contact the states RMV that you are moving to and see what are their requirements on registering the trailers.


----------



## KAS (Jul 5, 2016)

According to my insurance company liability for the trailer is covered by the policy of the tow vehicle, so that shouldn't be an issue, as all tow vehicles are registered and insured correctly.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

KAS said:


> According to my insurance company liability for the trailer is covered by the policy of the tow vehicle, so that shouldn't be an issue, as all tow vehicles are registered and insured correctly.


But what if it gets stolen?


----------



## KAS (Jul 5, 2016)

That sounds like my problem, honestly. I'm concerned about road legality here, not that. Two are essentially worthless and the last I custom built and have a hidden GPS tracker mounted on because I actually care about it and would want it back, rather than any insurance payout.

None of them are really worth insuring against theft, they're so low book value it would not only be under the deductible, only a year or two of premiums would just buy another one outright.

My only concerns with them are (1) not accidentally committing a moving violation of some sort by not having my paperwork in order and (2) being insured against liability in case of an at fault accident. It sounds like I'm probably good to go on both of those fronts. If I lose the trailers to theft or my own actions, so be it.


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

Just keep it insured till you're moved. 

Unless, of course, that's not going to be for a while. 

Might it be worth looking into selling the trailer, canceling the policy and renting one for the move?


----------

